# using a cookshack in tuff shed for cold smoking



## seadog92 (Sep 13, 2013)

I thought that I could do cold smoking by building a 6x8 tuff shed and putting my cookshack 160 inside.  I thought running at 140 degrees wouldn't raise the temperature in the building over 100 degrees yet provide smoke. A pan of water in the smoker would give me humidity if needed.  I live in western WA so we usually have higher humidity anyway.  

I could still hot smoke when I want by using the cookshack normally.  Any thoughts about my idea?  I'm open to any and all suggestions.

Seadog92


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 13, 2013)

Your idea may work for some applications.

Maybe the following will give you some ideas. My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Tom


----------



## seadog92 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Can you see any drawbacks?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 13, 2013)

I once used a shed like yours for smoking and it worked well mostly for hot smoking.  I found that by collecting the smoke exiting the Cookshack worked much better outside the shed for my cold smoking applications as I wanted to dissipate as much heat as possible.  As far as a shelter, it works great and can be utilized when hot smoking.

Tom


----------



## man0fsteel (Sep 23, 2013)

Not sure if your cookshack would provide enough smoke for a large enclosure like a tuff shed, but this is what I did on a much smaller scale.  Got some flexible aluminum tubing and I port the exiting smoke into an old broken Masterbuilt smoker. 

The temp doesn't get above 75F in the masterbuilt as long as the vent up top is open.  This is a picture of the contraption...feel free to chuckle out loud.

Greg













Cold Smoker.jpg



__ man0fsteel
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 23, 2013)

I like it Greg.  Here is my version of yours along with a link to some of my other stuff.

My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View



Tom


----------



## man0fsteel (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Tom,

Great minds think alike? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Well, at least at first glance. Thanks for putting all that work into your linked post! I think MacGuyver suits you much better than me...very impressive.

I will probably have lots of questions for you. But I am going to do some reading first so as to not ask something that you've probably been asked 100 times.

Greg


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 23, 2013)

man0fsteel said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I will probably have lots of questions for you. But I am going to do some reading first so as to not ask something that you've probably been asked 100 times.
> 
> Greg


That would be fine, whenever you are ready.  It would probably be best to ask your questions on my link rather than this one.  Just to prevent thread jacking.

Will be waiting.

Tom


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm a little confused...   you say your gonna cold smoke but yet your gonna run the cook shack at 140`...  I can't see chips burning or smoking at 140`...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 23, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm a little confused... you say your gonna cold smoke but yet your gonna run the cook shack at 140`... I can't see chips burning or smoking at 140`...


If you are referring to pictures 1& 2 in my "Cold Smoking Options" it can be answered this way.  When the C/S is started the heating element is burning at 1000 watts until the IT of 140° is reached.  This is enough time to start the smoking fuel to start smoking.  The smoke collected in the inverted Little Chief is much cooler and continues to cool before exiting.  This setup is used for short smoking times usually under 1/2 hour on breads, crackers, snacks and such.

Hope this answers your question, if not or if you have more please ask, but do so on this link. My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 24, 2013)

:hijack:

NAaaaa...  Mr T...  I was replying to the OP


----------



## seadog92 (Oct 22, 2013)

Lots of good advice, and I thank you.  I also have two broken Master-chef smokers (with so many broken ones on this forum it must be a testimony to their quality...or lack of), but I like the idea of something I can walk into and have plenty of room.   Anyway, perhaps I will explain a bit more of what I had in mind.  I was going to get an 8X4 lean to Tuffshed.  I'm going to install the Cookshack on one side, with a plywood partition blocking off 3 1/2 feet of the 8 foot length.  I'll drill holes in the plywood partition with a sliding plate to regulate the smoke entering into the  main section, with holes drilled in the far side of the lean to, again with a slide to regulate how much smoke exits.  I figured that burning my C/S at 140, the plywood partition would reduce the heat to below 90 before it enters the main compartment.  My reason for doing this is two fold.  One, it will also serve as a weather protector for my C/S, rather than leaving it out in the carport as I have the last two years, and two, I'm 67 years old, have no building skills to speak of and would rather have some young sprout come out to my back yard and build the shed rather than risk a heart attack building something myself.

If having the partition will serve as an insulator and give me the cold smoke I need, then this should work.  Ideas anyone? 

Paul-


----------



## seadog92 (Oct 26, 2013)

Greetings, this a great way to do it.  I'll convert my busted masterbuilt to cold smoke until I learn the ropes and have need for more space.  Thanks!!!


----------



## seadog92 (Nov 1, 2013)

OK...I've been put on notice that pictures are required or they send the Smoke Patrol to my home.  I've given up the tuff shed idea for the moment, and here's what I came up with yesterday, using my cookshack and defunked MasterBuilt.  I tested it, and it does a good job.  I've got my cold smoke, two pork bellies, plenty of spices, some rum, and a good sharp knife.  I'm going to be having a ball today!!!













20131031_153254.jpg



__ seadog92
__ Nov 1, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking good Seadog.  It would help with the draft if you can get the flex line on a gradual elevation from the CS to the MES. If you like the setup some 3" stove pipe with two adjustable elbows would be nice. 

Tom


----------



## seadog92 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.  Maybe I'll just elevate the Masterbuilt.  Sticking an egg crate under would be cheaper.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 2, 2013)

Seadog92 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  Maybe I'll just elevate the Masterbuilt.  Sticking an egg crate under would be cheaper.


That will help, the steeper the grade the better the draft.

Tom


----------



## man0fsteel (Nov 2, 2013)

Seadog92 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  Maybe I'll just elevate the Masterbuilt.  Sticking an egg crate under would be cheaper.


Or you can stack it on some broken appliances 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (like my avatar...)

BTW, what are you using for the fitting that connects the end of your flex tubing to the top of the smoker? I need one of those!

Greg


----------



## seadog92 (Nov 4, 2013)

It's called a "take off". 6" to 4". I like it because it has an air tight adhesive base.  Remove the paper and stick it on.  Got it at Lowes for $9.


----------

